# mayapple,blood root,yellow root,



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

anyone interested in mayapple,blood root,yellow root?


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes, I'm interested in all three but would need to know pricing and sourcing. Are these wild harvested? Both goldenseal (yellow root) and blood root are rather endangered or at least very vulnerable populations in the wild.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I would be interested also. PM me with specifics. Thanks


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> what does one do with blood root?


Remove warts.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> what does one do with blood root?


enjoy the glorious blooms in the spring! A lovely spring ephemeral, probably able to survive as far north as you, WIHH.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

i think there was several folk wanting bloodroot salve on this site last fall.....it is bought and sold at trappers auctions........


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Interested in all three...more info please


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

pamda said:


> Interested in all three...more info please


Ditto!:grin:


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Ditto times 2


----------

